

Snowden touches down in Moscow ... tweeted by Wikileaks - quackerhacker
https://twitter.com/wikileaks/statuses/348792474833133570

======
darxius
Everyone seems to be going very public with his travel information. Either
it's a way of making it harder for something "unfortunate" to happen to his
(ie, for his safety) or this could be misinformation.

How likely is it that this is misinformation?

~~~
kintamanimatt
Given that he's been so incredibly honest and open so far, I doubt it's
misinformation or misdirection. If he did try to mislead regarding his travel
plans, no matter the reason or strategy, it could undermine his credibility in
terms of other things he says. He seems intentionally very candid.

We'll see though.

------
ck2
This is going to be a movie someday, just hope it doesn't end with tragedy.

~~~
krek
It already has ended with a tragedy. Our privacy rights and 4th amendment
protections have been thrown out the window. The making of Snowden into a
Kardashian spectacle is to distract us from this fact.

~~~
ianhawes
If anyone turned it into a Kardashian spectacle it was Snowden himself. His
video interview and Q&A have only served to publicize himself. He could have
easily and safely leaked incriminating documents to a journalist and achieved
the same effect.

~~~
nos4A2
Also, by making his identity public, he made sure that "Booz Employee dies in
car crash" does not happen, its hard to make a public figure "disappear"
without a fair trial.

~~~
jebblue
Snopes agrees with you, the 34 people listed by them on the following page who
were associated with either Bill or Hilary Clinton all died of explainable
natural causes, suicides or natural deaths during the 90s, mostly 1992 to
1994:

[http://www.snopes.com/politics/clintons/bodycount.asp](http://www.snopes.com/politics/clintons/bodycount.asp)

~~~
nknighthb
Please don't drag that tired old conspiracy theory into this. If you start
with just 500 people and kill them off at ~0.8%/year (roughly the annual US
death rate), at the end of ten years close to 40 of them should be dead, and
there are a lot more than 500 people "associated" with the Clintons.

------
eatitraw
Any ideas on why he have chosen Venezuela over Russia? Is russian government
more likely to trade him for something with the USA? Or maybe he just was
unable to obtain asylum in Russia on reasonable terms(e.g. russian government
demanded him to disclose other classified information)

~~~
gasull
It isn't clear yet if Snowden has chosen Venezuela. He might be choosing
Ecuador.

------
antonius
A few reports have been speculating that his next destination will be Cuba,
for obvious reasons.

edit: Per reports, Cuba will be a layover before Venezuela, his final
destination.

~~~
gasull
According to some sources, his final destination could be Ecuador.

------
jere
Maybe a silly question, but is there any reason he couldn't have flown to
Moscow in the first place?

~~~
quackerhacker
Every decision Snowden has made has been very well thought out....

1\. He pushed US media (WaPo) to publish by going to UK media (TheGuardian).

2\. He released with reservation and regard to security, not all docs were
published.

3\. He voluntarily disclosed his identity for protection...if the public knows
him, it'll be awkward, if he just disappeared.

4\. [my opinon] He went to Hong Kong (specifically HK, not China), because it
is still somewhat it's own country, yet a formidable adversary to the US
through China's protection. Also, it's unbeknownst to us, if he released more
information while in HK.

5\. Russia recently had captured a CIA agent (although I thought it more
comical then serious), and no extradition to the US. Again, another formidable
adversary to the US, and it may have been a red flag for an intel agent to go
to Russia.

By formidable, I imply that the US will not send a seal team in to these
territories that have the military capability to strike back (I won't say the
name - but Pakistan is what I'm implying here).

~~~
Nrsolis
Uh, someone should learn the difference between "clandestine" and "covert".

The USA is most definitely capable of undertaking operations in "denied
areas."

edit: typo.

~~~
pointernil
No way to know this today, right? Any pointers to cladestine operations in
russia since 1990 available? Those could help to debunk the claims that
certain kind of those "cladestine every think is possible" ops are just
marketing.

~~~
deweerdt
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2324303/Russia-
seize...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2324303/Russia-seizes-CIA-
agent-Moscow-US-diplomat-arrested-suspicion-spying.html)

------
joeblau
He sold me on Hong Kong and now he's leaving. This doesn't look good for our
protagonist!

~~~
marknutter
Why? Hong Kong still appears to have been a brilliant move. It's one of the
few places he could actually travel to pre-whistle-blowing and it has
apparently allowed him to travel to a countries that are even less likely to
extradite him.

------
nknighthb
BBC is reporting Russian media as claiming a "diplomatic car" met Snowden's
plane on the tarmac and he debarked directly into it. They're speculating he
might be spending the night in the Venezuelan or Ecuadorian embassy.

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-
europe-23022926](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-23022926) (in video,
not mentioned in text at this time)

------
paulasmith
Okay now I've lost respect for him. I appreciate that he told us what the gov
was secretly doing, but to now go to the enemy? Come on, that's treason.

~~~
kryten
Who's enemy?

I have no enemies. My government says that I do though.

~~~
rdouble
If you work in infosec or even just maintain a popular website, 100% of your
security problems come from either Russia or China.

~~~
quackerhacker
Very true! Seeing as you are a hacker like I am, it's not 100% accurate to say
we are where our ip addresses are.

~~~
rdouble
Hmm? I am not a hacker. I design t-shirts.

